# State of affairs



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Closing out the month of August and looking ahead to September. Seems that after Labor Day things kind of kick into high gear. A lot has been going on behind the scenes in preparation for this year's haunt. Our first off site build day will be Monday, the 11th. We hope to get a good piece of the structure erected on this day. Likely need another day to finish it and then we can start setting lights, and doing the interior details; witch kitchen, fireplace, witches store room, child cages, etc.. always fun. Most of the front yard scene elements are done or nearing completion. Lewlew has been working on the roof facade and porch canopy, and it is perfect for a witch house. We made some cool railings out of thin logs with heavy ones for the uprights. We'll be putting out our "casting call" in a couple weeks to start rounding up our crew for this year. We need about 10 fewer helpers than last year due to a smaller layout. We have a great creepy sound track for the front yard scene done by Ken at Sinful Audio. Should really help set the mood. It seems as though we're on track but we always end up scrambling a bit. Looking forward to getting this show on the road once again. Film at 11:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing your haunt every year. You and lewlew are a match made in heaven when it comes to haunting...or wherever haunt matches are made...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It was fun getting together at lewlews to work on some things. We always end up coming up with new ideas for the haunt and changing things up a bit. Once we start the build, it all comes together, usually better than we envisioned. Excited to get going on this year's offering!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad you found each other. I remember not to long ago you were considering stopping, and look at you now. You've got the fire again. You two compliment each other in your planning and work styles. There is a couple down the street from me that decorate too. I'm hoping we can be each others cheerleaders. I need some of that. You too, Hauntie?


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

jdubbya,

Does your haunt have a website?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sblanck said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> Does your haunt have a website?


No, but we have a facebook page; Eerie Manor Halloween Home Haunt It's very informal and used to be just for our helpers but we recently opened it up to people who want to check in and see what we're doing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Another work day. Mark constructed the table for the main kitchen room. We faced the frame in slab wood and it looks really nice! Got a hole cut out for our talking head scare above the fireplace. Black lights secured in main hall and another light fixture hung in kitchen room. The childrens cage is in place. Still need to finish up the kitchen room; install the fireplace and some old looking shelving, add props, potion jars, cooking pot and a bench for the cage. Some painting in the halls and also hang the skeletons and chains in the main hall. Have a really neat idea here with black light effect. The big project will be transporting the roof facade and front porch overhang from Mark's to our work place, a 40 mile trip. Will try to secure a trailer next weekend to make the haul. Also plan to start setting up the front yard scene. Fence and columns for sure, and also the cauldron tripod, large tree limbs and rebar for the witch props and lantern posts, witch candles etc.. Lots yet to do but we always work best under pressure!!

So what the heck is everyone else doing so far!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I so would want to be on your crew if I lived in your area


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Still finishing up props and waiting til weekend prior to Halloween to set up.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> I so would want to be on your crew if I lived in your area


Youd definitely be welcome!:jol:



Sblanck said:


> Still finishing up props and waiting til weekend prior to Halloween to set up.


We're in the same boat. We'll do the majorty of set up the weekend before, although the haunt structure goes up the weekend of the 21 so we have a week to place props, tweak the lighting, and go over scares with our crew.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Still working on small projects. Waterproofing the paper mache props we made this year. All of the totes have been dragged out and I've gone through them picking out the props we'll use for the yard and some for the witch house. Tested all of the lights and put the front yard lighting in place. Still have to tweak it a bit. Pumpkins and candy purchased (I remember when all we worried about was pumpkins and candy!) Saturday starts two weeks of vacation. Lewlew, myself, and our crew will start dismantling the structure on Saturday, then move it to our house on Sunday. The early part of next week will be some interior painting, prop placement, lighting the inside and general set-up. We'll have an evening when our crew comes over to do a walk through and go over their parts a few times. We'll button up the costumes and things each of them need for their roles. I've been in contact with local news media who come every year and they are waiting for the word to come over and get some early video. We still have to assemble the corn maze and build a canopy over the front porch which will be our photo op area this year. Like last year, we'll likely take a couple days/evenings off and not work on the haunt, making time for other things. Sunday the 29th is our friends and family night where we invite people to go through the haunt and give us their impressions. It also allows us to work out any kinks with our crew before the big night. Last year over 100 people came to this "pre-show" and it was a lot of fun and a good dress rehearsal for everyone. All in all, we're as ready as we can be at this stage. Still a lot to do but it'll get there. Trying to line up a dedicated videographer to get some good video this year so fingers crossed on that front. The next 11 days will fly by. Getting excited!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go guys, go


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm getting excited just reading this.  It sounds like you have everything well in hand and are going to have a fantastic Haunt!! I'm with Hairazor, if I lived nearby I'd really want to volunteer to be a part of your crew (although I'm not sure how that would work out out for my own setup, decisions, decisions  ) I have my fingers crossed for the videographer, selfishly in part, because I'm really looking forward to seeing this!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clock is ticking.....tick, tock, tick, tock.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tested all of the lights and put the front yard lighting in place. Still have to tweak it a bit.

You are suppose to test those things before that night? I knew I was doing something wrong.

Pumpkins and candy purchased (I remember when all we worried about was pumpkins and candy!) 

Sometimes I think those were the good old days.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Pumpkins and candy purchased (I remember when all we worried about was pumpkins and candy!)
> 
> Sometimes I think those were the good old days.


I'm inclined to agree:jol:

Got the interior painting done and prop placement has begun. Local news coming over tomorrow night to get some footage. won't let them in the building but they can get the front yard and outside façade. Hope to finish running electric tomorrow and get most of prop placement nailed down. Still have to build our canopy over the front porch that will house our witch photo op scene. We also lined up our video guy. Young guy who makes films and loves the whole horror genre. He is stoked to do it. He's coming over tomorrow to check our lighting and see where he can get good footage. He also can set up a couple scare cams. He'll edit it and we'll have something nice to put on You tube! Will post link to news coverage tomorrow night. :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

jdubbya that's exciting about the news coverage. I'm looking forward to watching!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.yourerie.com/news/local-news/a-spooky-haunted-house-you-dont-want-to-miss/845480458


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for the news coverage


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is fantastic. Have you had news coverage before?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're famous, JD! Next thing you know, you'll be wearing dark glasses, riding in a chauffeured limo, and passing out autographs to adoring fans:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ lol Roxy 

jdubbya, congratulations on the article! Also sounds like you had very good luck in finding your video guy. Hmmm...any chance he's setting up a live feed for youtube? Just thought I'd slip that in there. Would be fun to watch and never hurts to ask. Either way I'm looking forward to seeing your footage.  Happy Halloween!


----------

